# St Mary Church. Mundon, Essex - Oct 2005



## spitfire (Feb 2, 2011)

This church closed down due to it's rural location in 1970. Some years later a restoration organisation took it on to preserve it. Last time I went some years ago it was in bad way and was sinking into the ground. There was a lot of building work going on and it was considered unsafe.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 2, 2011)

This place looks awesome! Some pretty creepy, atmospheric indoor shots you got there


----------



## spitfire (Feb 2, 2011)

Basement Ghost said:


> This place looks awesome! Some pretty creepy, atmospheric indoor shots you got there



I must say it's an amazing place. Very spooky but so cool! Plus it is in the middle of know where at the end of dirt track in the middle of field surrrounded by trees. No wonder people stopt going!


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 3, 2011)

I like this a lot. I find churches, cemeteries, castes etc absolutely fascinating and often think about what they were like when they were in regular use and relatively new. Churches closing, unless for safety reasons, also interests me. churches were usually built to serve an existing population and it’s not often that the population disappears, rendering the church redundant.

Wonderful find, thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like a very old church. Gorgeous interior. Love the beams and interesting to see the old-fashioned box pews. Very nice find.  
I agree with Basement Ghost...beautifully atmospheric...and a touch of the 'Blair Witch project' in the pic of you by the door.


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Feb 7, 2011)

spitfire said:


> I must say it's an amazing place. Very spooky but so cool! Plus it is in the middle of know where at the end of dirt track in the middle of field surrrounded by trees. No wonder people stopt going!



I used to go past mundon every sunday to visit my nan and never saw it.


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Done, 
enjoyed the pics, Thanks.
Smiler


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW it's lovely to see a church the Victorian restorers didn't get their hands on,a true collectors piece.Rood screen still in place so even the puritans didn't go near it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuboard (Feb 15, 2011)

yea that places looks crazy! the "behold the lamb of god" sign is great! nice shots mate


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's been restored now, very sympathetically too:




Mundon Church by ian.malone, on Flickr

still worth a trip though - check out the weird oak trees and make it part of a day trip to Bradwell and all the pillboxes around there too


----------

